# Looking for wholesalers



## cwgrl23 (Feb 19, 2004)

I have been put in charge of finding new wholesale vendors for an up coming show. This is a show where a large group of retailer will come and shop for their inventory for the 2010 tourist season. Now some of these shops are open year round but at least half are open from the first of May till the end of Aug.

So if you manufacture or are a wholesaler of a product or line of products, please contact me! Or if you know of someone that fits this description, contact me!

The show is being held March 28-30, 2010 with set up on the 27th. It is being held in Spearfish, SD.

If you are a shop owner or know of one that would like to attend, again, please contact me!

Feel free to ask any questions too!

Carrie in SD


----------



## maclinda (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi Carrie,

I make henna shampoo bars, and am ready to look for wholesale opportunities. I'd like more information please.

Linda


----------



## cwgrl23 (Feb 19, 2004)

I got your PM and will be sending out an email to you today. Thank you so much for your interest!

Carrie in SD


----------



## txquilter (Dec 29, 2009)

Maclinda - what are henna shampoo bars?


----------



## maclinda (Jan 3, 2010)

txquilter, it's shampoo bars with enough henna in them to add color to your hair. I make them in different shades. If you just lather and rinse your hair they only add shine and condition but if you leave the lather on for a few minutes they will add color.

My website is in my profile if you'd like more detailed info.


----------

